# DTS 01203 ABS/dash



## Tony GLI (Jan 14, 2008)

ABS light on intermitent. alldatta posible cause short to ground or open circuit in wiring between instement cluster & hydraulic control? Any know fix? thanks!!! 99 audi A6 avant 2.8 10-15 min. until light will come on when cold will also go off intermiently?


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: DTS 01203 ABS/dash (Tony GLI)*

id love to help... as soon as you stop typing like you are on myspace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: DTS 01203 ABS/dash (DannyGangstaGTi)*

where did you pull the dtc from? 01203 doesnt exist. p1203 does and its listed as Cyl.3-Fuel Inj.Circ. Electrical Malfunction...


----------



## Tony GLI (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: DTS 01203 ABS/dash (DannyGangstaGTi)*

thats what it said when i used ross tech vag-com


----------

